# Bio-spira



## Sassybutterfly

Hello everyone,
I have been looking for bio-spira in stores around my area, and I cannot find it.
Does anyone know where I can get this stuff? I live in Aurora
Thanks


----------



## kweenshaker

Someone may say otherwise, but I was under the impression that this product is not available in canada.


----------



## Sassybutterfly

Thanks, that may be why I cannot find it. I will find some way of getting it.


----------



## pat3612

Its not available in Canada as it is live bacteria . However if you need it to establish bacteria in your tank perhaps some one can give you some used media. Pat


----------



## Katalyst

Haven't seen it here, picked some up in the States last time I was there.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

I heard that it is available. I didn't pick any up my self, but I have heard of people getting this stuff.
You can buy them from aquariumplants.com:
http://www.aquariumplants.com/URLrewrite.asp?404;http://www.aquariumplants.com:80/Bio_Spira_s/47.htm

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Pablo

C'est le discontinued 

Le lame.


----------



## Pablo

Sassybutterfly said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have been looking for bio-spira in stores around my area, and I cannot find it.
> Does anyone know where I can get this stuff? I live in Aurora
> Thanks


****ING SWEEEEEET ANGEL man


----------



## KnaveTO

Aquarumplants.com does list it, however as it is a biological agent you can be charged and fined for importing it into Canada if you are caught.


----------



## Pablo

"we Have This Bio-spira.


----------



## Harry Muscle

From what I've read on other news groups, apparently it's being discountinued since too many people are not refrigarating it so they are getting tons of complaints from people who it didn't work for because either they or the store they bought it from killed the bacteria by not handling it properly ... so in other words, it's a great product but it's not worth the headache it's causing the manufacturer. Shame.

Harry


----------



## Sassybutterfly

Ok thanks for all the info!


----------



## gucci17

skip it. Stores don't like carrying the stuff since they have to have it refrigerated. 
Just takes some patience to get a tank going. 
Borrow media or grab some fast growing stem plants.
I've got tons and if you ever wanted to make a trip down to mississauga I'll give them to you for free.


----------



## Sassybutterfly

Thanks for the offer gucci17, that is a long drive to get plants, I might get bored one day soon and take you up on that offer.


----------



## gucci17

no problem. I'll be winding down on my planted tanks for now actually. I'm clearing out almost all of it to a friend. I need to concentrate on setting up my fish room.


----------



## Sassybutterfly

Well if there are some left I wouldn't mind getting them.


----------



## gucci17

you are more than welcome to pick some up but I need to know a definite answer as he will be coming tomorrow most likely to clean me out.


----------



## Sassybutterfly

I guess it is to late? I haven't been on here for a few days. Let me know if there is anything left. Thanks


----------



## Mattsmom

Hi! I just wanted to add my 2cents on the BioSpira. I purchased it from aquariumplants.com last year (actually exactly one year ago this month!) They now have a Canadian distributor (located in Winnipeg) so you do not have to import it. I don't know if they have since discontinued carrying it, but that would be a shame if they did. It was awesome! It's perfect for someone who is establishing their very first cycled tank and they either don't have access to seeded filter media or trust the source. I cycled 5 tanks with one small package of BioSpira and it worked beautifully. The only downfall was that the overnight shipping made it VERY expensive (like $60!!)... but it is necessary as the company won't guarantee the product unless you get overnight shipping. The beneficial bacteria will die off if this product is not kept cool. I think it is worth it...

Michele


----------



## gucci17

sassy > sorry, I didn't check back on this thread in time. I do have some available again. Unfortunately, I haven't been maintaining the plants very well and it shows. The algae seems to be thriving quite well. lol

If you are able to make it to Mississauga this weekend I'll put some aside for you. As I am giving some of it away to a PN member as well.



> Hi! I just wanted to add my 2cents on the BioSpira. I purchased it from aquariumplants.com last year (actually exactly one year ago this month!) They now have a Canadian distributor (located in Winnipeg) so you do not have to import it. I don't know if they have since discontinued carrying it, but that would be a shame if they did. It was awesome! It's perfect for someone who is establishing their very first cycled tank and they either don't have access to seeded filter media or trust the source. I cycled 5 tanks with one small package of BioSpira and it worked beautifully. The only downfall was that the overnight shipping made it VERY expensive (like $60!!)... but it is necessary as the company won't guarantee the product unless you get overnight shipping. The beneficial bacteria will die off if this product is not kept cool. I think it is worth it...


wow! $60 for overnight! How come the urgancy?


----------



## Katalyst

gucci17 said:


> sassy > sorry, I didn't check back on this thread in time. I do have some available again. Unfortunately, I haven't been maintaining the plants very well and it shows. The algae seems to be thriving quite well. lol
> 
> If you are able to make it to Mississauga this weekend I'll put some aside for you. As I am giving some of it away to a PN member as well.
> 
> wow! $60 for overnight! How come the urgancy?


The beneficial bacteria will die if not stored in cool temperatures, most freezer packs last less then 24 hours.


----------



## gucci17

oops. Sorry I wasn't being specific. I meant what was the urgency on cycling all those tanks in such a short amount of time?


----------



## Mattsmom

gucci17 said:


> oops. Sorry I wasn't being specific. I meant what was the urgency on cycling all those tanks in such a short amount of time?


BioSpira almost instantly cycles your tank so your fish are not exposed to prolonged harmful ammonia and nitrite spikes that occur during the natural cycling process. BioSpira is the right kind of beneficial bacteria that cycles a tank within a few days (in some instances of well-understocked tanks - cycling is almost instaneous).

Michele


----------



## gucci17

LOL

Ok let's start over here.

Let me clear something up first. I just want to say thank you guys for explaining what BioSpira is and it's properties. As I have been well aware of this product and what it does for quite some time. 

I was merely being noisy and trying to get out of Michele why was it that she needed to cycle 5 tanks i such a short amount of time. As we all know there are countless other ways to cycle tanks. I guess what I'm trying to get at was, what was it in your life that occurred that required you to have to do an "instant" cycle on 5 tanks at once as opposed to another form of cycling? Did you receive a sudden shipment of fish? Baby sitting for someone? 

 

Sorry to get all out of whack here. I'll try to be more specific next time.


----------



## Mattsmom

gucci17 said:


> LOL
> 
> Ok let's start over here.
> 
> Let me clear something up first. I just want to say thank you guys for explaining what BioSpira is and it's properties. As I have been well aware of this product and what it does for quite some time.
> 
> I was merely being noisy and trying to get out of Michele why was it that she needed to cycle 5 tanks i such a short amount of time. As we all know there are countless other ways to cycle tanks. I guess what I'm trying to get at was, what was it in your life that occurred that required you to have to do an "instant" cycle on 5 tanks at once as opposed to another form of cycling? Did you receive a sudden shipment of fish? Baby sitting for someone?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to get all out of whack here. I'll try to be more specific next time.


Sorry Gucci! I'm new here... so I didn't know what you were getting at!

I wasn't in a hurry to cycle 5 tanks. I actually tried a fishless cycle first using pure ammonia... but it stalled 3 weeks into it. So in frustration, I bit the bullet and got BioSpira. It started with 2 tanks... 2 bettas - one in a 5 and one in a 3g. I didn't have access to seeded material b/c these were my first tanks I ever cycled. Before that... they were in full waterchange tanks.

Then, as my betta family grew... I used more of my BioSpira to cycle those as well. May as well use up what I had bought... plus I didn't want to steal from my other tanks b/c I didn't want to upset their new cycles.

BioSpira was also my mother's day gift last year! lol! You know when you're a fish-lover when... lol!!!!! 

Hope that explains everything!

Michele


----------

